# AI Suite 3 Ausnahmefehler vom Server



## Madus (6. Januar 2018)

Hallo Leute,

Hab plötzlich ein Problem mit AI Suite 3 von Asus.
Gestern ging noch alles ganz normal und heute kommt die fehlermeldung: Ausnahmefehler vom Server.

Hab schon deinstaliert und neu installiert

Hat jemand ne idee


----------



## L4D2K (6. Januar 2018)

Windows-updates installiert?
Asus AI Suite 3: Beta des Mainboard-Tools lauft auch mit Meltdown-Patch - ComputerBase


----------



## raoul1311 (6. Januar 2018)

Ich habe dasselbe Problem. Nun werden meine Lüfter nicht mehr vom Programm reguliert und der PC ist so laut...


----------



## Gondrak (6. Januar 2018)

Selbes Problem hier, nach Neuinstallation gibt's beim Neustart die Fehlermeldung "Ausnahmefehler des Servers"


----------



## Madus (6. Januar 2018)

Hey Super Beta version funktioniert

Danke


----------



## tigra456 (6. Januar 2018)

Bestätigt. Bei mir wars das Selbe.

NUR DER BETA hat funktioniert !

EDIT: Fan Expert funktioniert nicht mehr wie zuvor...

Alle Links hier:

AI Suite 3 Beta Version 3.00.10 - user test/report thread


----------



## __R4MP4GE (7. Januar 2018)

Moin, iwie kann ich da von der Page nichts downloaden..? Da kommt eine Meldung nach dem Motto "kommen Sie in 7h wieder"...?! 

Hat das schon einer gehabt...?


EDIT: Habe grade einen Reupload gefunden, falls es jmd. ebenfalls nicht laden kann: ExpireBox | AI_Suite_III_3.00.10.zip


----------



## tigra456 (7. Januar 2018)

Die Version ist echt arg provisorisch.
Ich bin nicht zufrieden mit Fan Expert...

Kann nicht mehr verschiedene Hitzequellen pro Lüfter auswählen.
Beim Case-Fan gehts aber beim andren steht nur CPU Fan dran. Der regelt aber eig meinen Radiatorlüfter welcher auch die GPU betreut....

Naja dann warten wir auf weitere Updates...


----------



## Gondrak (7. Januar 2018)

Immerhin mal ne Übergangslösung *thumbsup*


----------



## Flightsimmer (9. Januar 2018)

Bei mir lässt sich die AI Suite 3 mit dem betreffenden Fehler auch nicht starten. Darüber hinaus bekomme ich auch den GPU Tweak II nicht im Ansatz zum Laufen. Ich bin gelinde gesagt enttäuscht von Asus. Ich habe mir aktuell einen völlig neuen Rechner zusammengeschraubt, welcher einige Asus-Komponenten enthällt. Ich kann aktuell eine Vielzahl an Software dieses Herstellers nicht nutzen. Zum OC der Grafikkarte muss ich dann wohl auf den MSI Afterburner umsteigen.


----------



## mcmarky (9. Januar 2018)

Frag mich mal, nur weil ich keine ASUS-Grafikkarte habe, kann ich mit der AI-Suite nicht die Gehäuselüfter auch GPU-Temp abhängig regeln. Das Maximus X Hero ist so viel teurer als das Gigabyte Z370 Aorus Gaming 7 und dann schiebt ASUS da den Riegel vor?!?!?!?! nur weil man sich keine laute Strix GTX1080 geholt hat?

Den Rest der ASUS-Software kann man doch auch sowieso nicht gebrauchen. Gamefirst IV ist eine Luftnummer im Vergleich zur Killer Network Managing Software oder CFosSpeed. Das Sonic Studio 3 kommt auch recht billig daher. Adaptive Voltage funktioniert auch nicht wie erwartet. VRM-Temperaturen kann man auch nicht auslesen bei einem 280 EUR Board. Und die AI-Suite lässt die Lüfter nicht unterhalb der Anlaufspannung drehen (sofern man nicht manuell die Konfig-Datei tuned)! Ich muss sagen, die anfängliche Begeisterung über mein erstes ASUS-Board schlägt in Ernüchterung um.


----------



## Teeemon (11. Januar 2018)

Hallo allerseits,

das ganze hängt anscheinend mit dem Patchday von Microsof zusammen.
Auch bei mir ist das Problem mit der AI Suite und GPU Tweak unmittelbar danach aufgetreten.
Zuerst habe ich gedacht, dass es ein Prolbem mit dem PC sei, was ja offensichtlich nicht der Fall ist.

Ich hoffe, dass ASUS nun schnell reagiert und ihre Software wieder zum laufen bringt bzw. ein Update veröffentlicht.

Mfg
Teeemon


----------



## Michael_87 (11. Januar 2018)

Guten Abend an die Gemeinde,

ich habe wie Ihr auch den gleichen Fehler und konnte ihn jedoch beheben.

Ihr könnt wie schon durch meine Vorredner die beta Version 3.00.10 nutzen dann habt ihr zumindest das Problem der Fehlermeldung nicht mehr und das Programm startet wieder.

MfG
Michael


----------



## Starter5566 (12. Januar 2018)

Es muss das Windows Update KB4056890 deinstalliert werden. Danach funktioniert die alte und die neue AI Suite 3 wieder problemlos.


----------



## Teeemon (14. Januar 2018)

Starter5566 schrieb:


> Es muss das Windows Update KB4056890 deinstalliert werden. Danach funktioniert die alte und die neue AI Suite 3 wieder problemlos.



Bzw. das Update KB4056892.


----------

